# ovulation, pain etc.



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

Does anyone experience pain and most 0f all anxiety? One month I do and one month its just pain. This is exactly 14 days after my peroid and my dr said the pain was something some women have, but I think the hormones go crazy and sometimes I get anxious and my tumy wil be upset.


----------



## Jackinzeb (Mar 4, 2002)

Allinknots, I get pain during ovulation, and yes I start to worry and then panic. And of course then comes tummy problems also. I think that hormones have everything to do with it. But I tired of it just being something we have to deal with. I think we have enough to deal with!!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Before I was on the pill, I got a sharp pain in my side when I ovulated. It's not uncommon and is nothing to get anxious about. For me, it was pretty sharp pain at times, but it never lasted more than 6-8 hours and my cramps were 2-3 days and a larger area of pain, so the ovulation pain was nothing compared to the menstrual cramps. Taking a NSAID like Advil or Aleve helps a lot. The hormonal changes and their effects you'll probably just have to live with. Oh the joys of being female!


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

I get cramping too between the 10th and 18th day of my cycle. I just thought it was my ulcerative colitis acting up. That's what my OB says, but like many others, I can't help but feel anxious when it's happening. I'm constantly looking in the toilet to make sure there isn't any blood or mucus in my stools. That doesn't help the intestines either - always stressed out. Thanks for posting this topic.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

I'm IBS C, with bad spastic cramps.All month, I can manage well, but at ovulation..forget it!!!I suffer severe spastic pain.I have had many tests, doctors. Gyn says high hormones, especially progesterone, at this time contribute to worsening the IBS. Combined that with painful ovulation and I'm in agony ; no joke.Please do a search, because this has been discussed in depth before.You are not alone! HUGS!


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

Iinesse - thanks. what is IBS C? Not familiar with the letter C. Thanks!


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Hi Trixy,C=constipation type.D=diarrhea typeA lot of people use these terms to differentiate between IBS symptoms.


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

allinknots--I have ovarian pain when I ovulate (probably some of that is a cyst that enlarges, but I still have the ache). I also notice that I have this inherent anxiety. For no reason I'll feel anxious, even if I have nothing planned for the day and don't work. It's strange. It's like this internally-caused fear or anxiety that makes me really think if I want to go out, etc. Anyway, I think that's what you were talking about, right? I wish I knew the answer for curing that...like taking hormone supplements or using a cream.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Although I am not positive, I think the medical term for pain during ovulation is called something like mittleschmertz.Jeanne


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

I too have worsened symptoms, pain and constipation during ovulation and especially during my period when I literally am unable to move the pain is so bad.Has anyone considered trying the newest Birth control called Yasmin? I have heard this has none of the side effects of other BC's and can help regulate the hormonal fluctuations and imbalances. Also by taking the real pill the whole month you can avoid having periods each month. (They say that one only needs to have a period really twice a years) I could certainly live with the issues twice a year rather than 12b times a year.Anyone considered this option? I am serously considering trying it because I dont think I can go through another month of this, not to mention all other PMS symptoms like increased hunger and eating everything bad for me, not sleeping, being anxious, PLUS all the increased IBS symptoms.May be an option, what do you guys think?


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Hangingin:My gyn recommended exactly what you said; except she did not specify a brand of pill would be any more effective than others.This IS a good idea. Unfortunatly for me; high hormones make my IBS worse! Instead of extreme pain and C during ovulation, I have annoying pain and constant C all month. I'd rather not take the pill. Plus, I get migraines from it. It never agreed with me for any reason.The doctor also suggested Depoprovera. This totally stops a woman's cycle for 3 months. It is known as "the shot".I'm way too scared to try this as the side effects are horrible.Weight gain, acne, hair growth(not in a good way) plus!


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

web page This link has lots of info.


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

linesse,The shot (Depo Provera) probably would not be an option at all because as you say it DOES cause weight gain, also increased constipation, osteoporosis and other side-effects. Ive tried it and its been the worst.Yasmin appears to have much less side effects and I have heard that people who usually get migraines from BC pills, dont experience it with Yasmin. There doesnt appear to be adverse effects and from what I have heard it reduces PMS symptoms significantly.I figure that if ovulation causes pain, then it seems the most logical thing to prevent ovulating which can be done by taking the pill the whole month. I too get pain and constipation ALL month, but it is 3 times as bad during ovulation and barely liveble during my period.I havent heard any feedback from anyone as regards to the effects it has on IBS symptoms, like constipation etc. and would love to hear other peoples experiences.


----------

